
A Russian App That Will Find You in the Internet Crowd - type0
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-06/the-russian-app-that-has-destroyed-privacy-forever
======
mynewtb
Clickbait about FindFace from earlier this year. A photo-to-id tool that
simply utilizes the US American Facebook which has destroyed privacy forever.

~~~
AstralStorm
But the spin is that it is the Russian tool that is based, not the American
Facebook.

Welcome to propaganda.

------
sigsergv
The main problem with FindFace: literally _anyone_ can use it, not just
government but everyone, including criminals.

------
funnyfacts365
The American equivalent being Facebook...

------
twelve40
The actual TFA's title just turned a tad more dramatic, quote: "The Russian
App That Has Destroyed Privacy Forever."

So we finally find out who really destroyed our Privacy. Forever!

